# Discharge chute modification



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I have 2 smaller driveways that need snow put in specific spots and obstacles to blow around. The first time I blew snow I was so hindered by the reduced degree of rotation my new Honda would turn it snow discharge chute. As I did with my Yamaha I cut out 1 extra tooth on it, I had to cut out 2 teeth on the Honda on both sides of rotation. I was very glad the chute had this tried and true style if helical gear that made this very easy.



http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=798&pictureid=7309



.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sometimes you have to take what the manufacture gives you, and make it work.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

In have done the same thing on my last 3 snow throwers. They just don't give ya enough rotation. 

My last Ariens and my current one has a geared disc dohickie (Not sure if one would cal this a rack and pinion or not). That was a challenge to figure out, but a little grind on the disc stopper tab, a little grind on the vertical mounting post bracket, and I was able to achieve a few more degree's of rotation each way.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Apple Guy said:


> I cut out 1 extra tooth on it, I had to cut out 2 teeth on the Honda on both sides of rotation. I was very glad the chute had this tried and true style if helical gear that made this very easy.


I like it. Often times I'd like to throw snow over my shoulder.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks good! Could add more if you wanted.

Shooting snow over your shoulder might be a bit of a concern though, if anything gets kicked up with the snow...it might not shoot straight, and could end up in your face.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

dbert said:


> I like it. Often times I'd like to throw snow over my shoulder.


 
I hate to admit this on this forum, but on my old MTD, yes I said MTD, I cut in a few extra teeth and had that baby throwing over my shoulder. Yup, even had a landscape rock zing by my ear. After that I ordered in a new plastic chute and re did the teeth, taking out 3 of them. That was too close!


----------

